

Rare Photo of Bee Sting Wins Award for UC Davis Photographer - aymanfarhat
http://techtodayshow.com/rare-photo-of-bee-sting-wins-award-for-uc-davis-photographer/

======
zimpenfish
"The judges are still trying to determine how she was able to arrange the
lighting, the camera, the wrist and the bee to get that good a shot."

Is that code for "we can't figure out how this was photoshopped but we're damn
sure it was"?

